# MoCA SIGNAL



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

The MoCA signal on my Hopper/Joey shows it to be very low, first bar on the graph. Is this normal or can the low level cause problems?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That seems low ... can you describe the cable between the Hopper and Joeys? Length? Splitters/Taps? Any unconnected cables? Any diplexing of additional signals?

Visit: Menu - Settings - Network Setup - Tests - View Counters
Page down to the bottom of the list and it will give numeric "RxPower" readings. What do you see for each Joey?


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

James Long said:


> That seems low ... can you describe the cable between the Hopper and Joeys? Length? Splitters/Taps? Any unconnected cables? Any diplexing of additional signals?
> 
> Visit: Menu - Settings - Network Setup - Tests - View Counters
> Page down to the bottom of the list and it will give numeric "RxPower" readings. What do you see for each Joey?


But I cannot "mouse" over to view all the data in the counters screen. Works fine for the HDMI view.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tommiet said:


> But I cannot "mouse" over to view all the data in the counters screen. Works fine for the HDMI view.


You don't need to mouse over. Once the counters screen is up just use the page up/page dn buttons on the remote to scroll.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Or use USB mouse ...


----------



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

James Long said:


> That seems low ... can you describe the cable between the Hopper and Joeys? Length? Splitters/Taps? Any unconnected cables? Any diplexing of additional signals?
> 
> Visit: Menu - Settings - Network Setup - Tests - View Counters
> Page down to the bottom of the list and it will give numeric "RxPower" readings. What do you see for each Joey?


Here are the results you requested:
RxPower readings
MoCA 1= -19dBm
MoCA 2= -23dBm
MoCA 3= -22dBm

Wire lengths:
From Dish to Solo Node--- 15'
Solo Node Host Output to Hopper----50'
Solo Node Client Output to 3-way Splitter---- 2'
3 Way Splitter to each Joey---- 50'

There are no Taps, diplexing or unconnected cables!
Everything seems to be working OK?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Your cable lengths are well within the 200ft and the numbers are not much different than mine (-14 dBm and -20 dBm). I'm showing "4 bars" at all locations so perhaps the bars are displaying the best connection? I'm seeing "4 bars" at each of the Joeys as well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Basically, signal level is not the final aspect of troubleshooting here.
You must know what error's level too. EMI or bad shielding could kill data on that acceptable signal level. Say BER, SNR, etc are the pertinent parameters of digital connection.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unfortunately such figures are not provided. I'd settle for an EbN0.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

My Joeys keep dropping and it when they do find the Hopper, it takes awhile.


RxPower readings
MoCA 1= -49dBm
MoCA 2= -57dBm

All home runs and nothing over 50 feet.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tommiet said:


> My Joeys keep dropping and it when they do find the Hopper, it takes awhile.
> 
> RxPower readings
> MoCA 1= -49dBm
> ...


I would try different piece of cable with good compressed F-connectors, at least temporary run.
Your levels looks too close to minimum.

Is some know the dish min level ? Is it -63 dBm ?


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

P Smith said:


> I would try different piece of cable with good compressed F-connectors, at least temporary run.
> Your levels looks too close to minimum.
> 
> Is some know the dish min level ? Is it -63 dBm ?


The disk tech replaced all the fittings the first time he was in. May need to change out the cable itself. My Hopper is also dropping its internet connect. My Joey has a HIC unit on it and it can connect to the internet. Does my Hopper need one too???


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

See EKB diagrams - HIC is common gateway to Internet for all devices by MOCA i.e. from coax net. It could be relocated to other mode convenient place for you. I would use CAT5 cable from a router/switch to h2k, instead of HIC to j.


----------

